# برنامج من شركة SKF يقوم بكافة الحسابات المتعلقةبالـ Bearing



## jouini87 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرابط هو
*
http://www.4shared.com/file/23012367/7f26f2d2/_SKF__BERAING.html

*و الباس هو : 
shouman*​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي جاري التحميل,,,,


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاكم خيراً


----------



## jouini87 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

gold_fire_engineer قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاكم خيراً


 بارك الله فيك


----------



## has2006 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
الرجاء تعديل الرابط ليوصل مباشرة الى الملف
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## has2006 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

لا يعمل على windows vista
عند تشغيل setup.exe تظهر رسالة خطا وان عليك استخدام النسخة الصحية بالنسبة لجهازك


----------



## jouini87 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

has2006 قال:


> لا يعمل على windows vista
> عند تشغيل setup.exe تظهر رسالة خطا وان عليك استخدام النسخة الصحية بالنسبة لجهازك


أظن المشكلة في الفيستا اللذي لا يقبل عدة برامج،لأنه يعمل عندي عادي ،في xp,


----------



## engineer sameer (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يحيي اصلك


----------



## jouini87 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكركم إخواني على المرور


----------



## إلى فلسطين (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا الخير وبارك فيك وأعطاك ما طلبت


----------



## إلى فلسطين (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا الخير وبارك فيك وأعطاك ما طلبت


----------



## amsy72 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## jouini87 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

merci mon frère


----------



## jouini87 (16 يناير 2010)

أشكركم إخواني


----------



## محمود حساني محمد (5 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم من فضلك الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## jouini87 (6 فبراير 2010)

محمود حساني محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم من فضلك الرابط لا يعمل


أخي الكريم،قم بعملcopy and past للينك وإن شاء الله سيعمل


----------



## mohamedfm (6 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاكم خيراً*​


----------



## mohamedfm (6 فبراير 2010)

أخي هنك باس وورد لفك الضغط


----------



## jouini87 (14 فبراير 2010)

mohamedfm قال:


> أخي هنك باس وورد لفك الضغط


*الباس هو : 
shouman*


----------



## ossamaalghazali (14 فبراير 2010)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ABO TOUFIC808 (14 فبراير 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## khaled.33 (14 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاكم خيراً*​


----------



## الثراوين (15 فبراير 2010)

حبيبي بش مهندس الرابط لايعمل
لو سمحت ارفعه على رابط اخر لتعم الفائدة ولك خالص تحياتي .



الثراوين


----------



## mokkhtar (15 فبراير 2010)

الثراوين قال:


> حبيبي بش مهندس الرابط لايعمل
> لو سمحت ارفعه على رابط اخر لتعم الفائدة ولك خالص تحياتي .
> 
> 
> ...


do copy and past to the link


----------



## engineer sameer (19 فبراير 2010)

مشاركة جميلة شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نايف علي (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير

تم تعديل الرابط


----------



## الثراوين (26 فبراير 2010)

حتى الان لم اتمكن من رفع الملف , ممكن المساعدة , والله يعطيكم العافية.





الثراوين


----------



## حسام جاسم (26 فبراير 2010)

تحياتي اخي العزيز بارك الله بيك على المجهود .


----------



## حسام جاسم (26 فبراير 2010)

تحياتي اخي العزيز بارك الله بيك على المجهود.


----------



## أحمد رأفت (26 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر على البرنامج 

مصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـتوقيعك ناقص اهم علم ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## jouini87 (26 فبراير 2010)

أحمد رأفت قال:


> الف شكر على البرنامج
> 
> مصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـتوقيعك ناقص اهم علم ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


كل واحد يحط أهم علم في توقيعه،أليس كذلك؟
تحية إلئ أهل مصر الأفاضل


----------



## jouini87 (5 مارس 2010)

.....................................


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا جوينى


----------



## alkhogly (24 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## jouini87 (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل


----------



## رضا الشاهد (25 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (25 أبريل 2010)

في غايه الروعه تسلم يداك


----------



## jouini87 (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم إخواني


----------



## kareem moh (18 مايو 2010)

Thanks for your good work my brother


----------



## jouini87 (27 يونيو 2010)

thx


----------



## fareada (16 مارس 2011)

عايز أعرف كيفبة حساب المواصفات المطلوبة لبلاور هواء يسحب هواء من جراج سيارات مسلحة 1000 متر مربع 20*50 متر


----------

